# Sweet new digs!



## goneforbaroque (Dec 25, 2011)

What do you think?
Features: carpeted tunnel to the 2nd floor (secured to keep from rolling), 3rd floor shelf to help the small bunny be tall, coroplast flooring on 2nd floor with carpet square for traction, linoleum base for easy cleaning, no open edges on 2nd floor for large clumsy Merlin to fall off of, front opens for playtime.


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 25, 2011)

:yahoo:


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 25, 2011)

:shock:

Oh. My. Goodness.

THAT'S AMAZING!!! I love it! I totally want one for our bunny. How did you secure the carpeted tunnel and where did you get it?


----------



## wendymac (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice!!!!! What is the stuff you used on the second floor, and where can you get it?


----------



## goneforbaroque (Dec 26, 2011)

The upper level flooring is a material called coroplast (corrugated plastic) 
http://www.coroplast.com/
I live in California so I got mine at TAP plastics. It cuts really easily with an exacto knife. It can be a little slippery though so I suggest putting something with traction down (carpet square).

The cardboard tube is a concrete form tube. I got mine at HomeDepot
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/buildi...te/10-in-x-48-in-tube-for-concrete-66821.html
The inside is slippery so I bought some carpet and stapled it in (making sure the ends of the staples are bent so they aren't sticking out and sharp)

As for securing it, I cut a slit in the bottom so it could fit over the edge of the NIC panel. I also punched some holes to cable tie it to the edge for extra security. 




I suppose if want you could punch holes and cable tie it to the side of the cage as well. Or maybe create a base for it. 

I also cut the ends at an angle to make it easier for my larger rabbit to enter/exit the tunnel. They love it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 26, 2011)

:thud: 
Jj


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Dec 26, 2011)

woah. That's awesome!! Great job!


----------



## lagomorph (Dec 29, 2011)

This is absolutely the best indoor bunny house I have seen. Mine have a big space in a shed/barn, as well as a large outdoor enclosure, but now I am thinking I can further improve by making use of vertical space as you have done. Great work.


----------



## lagomorph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mdith4him (Dec 29, 2011)

How many NIC panels did you use to construct that?


----------



## goneforbaroque (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is my crappy schematic. 2 squares of graph paper equal one pane. I'm guessing I used about 55 panels. But I had to enclose the second floor because of my epileptic rabbit so that could be omitted if you have a graceful normal rabbit. 





In case you can't read the bad hand writing:
Base is 5 long by 3 wide by 2 high. 

2nd floor is one panel up from the floor (so if you're making only 2 stories you could just put a roof over the 2nd floor and be done) and it is made up of a 2 by 3 section with one floor piece left out to make room for the tube (L shaped). I also put a piece going straight down next to the tube for extra support. There are also wooden dowels running under this floor for extra support.

3rd foor is just a 1 by 2 section enclosed on all sides except for one panel which allows access. 

The roof is 2 by 3. I left a door in the roof so I could change the litter box I put up there.


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the info! That set up will fit perfectly in our rabbit space. Me and the hubs are going to build a similar version this weekend.


----------



## goneforbaroque (Dec 29, 2011)

Please post pictures of how it turns out! I would love to see it


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 30, 2011)

We're done! We used 66 NIC panels, nearly 600 zip ties, several hours of work, and took two trips to Lowes to get everything we needed! I loaded lots of pictures onto my FB page (you can see them here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.907227367233.2288290.31200983&type=1&l=05723299c7).

Here's a preview:













_Edit: Sorry those two pics are so big! I tried resizing them, but it doesn't stay resized when I post it._


----------



## goneforbaroque (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks awesome! Also your bun is so cute! May he use it in good health  (Hopefully with friends soon!)


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 30, 2011)

We're planning how to get a friend, fix them both, and house them both until they're fully bonded.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 30, 2011)

Meredith, that is sooooooooooooooooo awesome!!! Has he been to the third floor yet? He's probably thinking, "where to go, where to go" lol


----------



## mdith4him (Dec 30, 2011)

He hasn't gone up there yet. He's been jumping and running around...and pooping NOT in his litter box! Hopefully he'll figure out the new set up soon!


----------



## tamsin (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! That's really well thought out - everything a bun could need


----------



## BertNErnie (Jan 3, 2012)

thats looks soooo cool!


----------

